# Afghan SOF reacts as irresponsible armed men attempt to attack Faryab airbase



## Disir (Jul 7, 2018)

The Special Operations Forces of the Afghan National Army reacted as a number of irresponsible armed men attempted to attack the airbase and army compound in Faryab province.

The 209th Shaheen Corps of the Afghan Military in the North said the Afghan Special Operations Forces conducted a night raid on the gatherings of the irresponsible armed men in Faryab province based on the intelligence tip off.

A statement by Shaheen Corps said the irresponsible armed men had carried out a number of attacks on army planes and were looking to storm the airbase and army compound.

The statement further added that the operation resulted into the apprehension of at least 21 armed individuals.
Afghan SOF reacts as irresponsible armed men attempt to attack Faryab airbase

I wonder if irresponsible is the closest to translation or were they irresponsible because they got caught. If neither of these apply then that would indicate the real problem.


----------

